# show us your scrubbys



## Hamalicious (Jan 4, 2013)

so i cant help but notice there are no scrub python threads? unless I've managed to miss them. If so could someone post the link? or lets get one started. It seems a shame not to have a thread for such an awesome snake.


----------



## TheDriver (Jan 8, 2013)

Get them up there, we know you have them.


----------



## nintendont (Jan 8, 2013)

can someone explain to me why scrubbies are referred to as M. Kinghorni some places and M. Amethystina in others?


----------



## Joemal (Jan 8, 2013)

A couple of later pics of mine .


----------



## sharky (Jan 8, 2013)

Sweet! Love your scrubby Joemal!!! I'd love a scrubbie but we don't have enough space


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 8, 2013)

I was hoping you'd help kick this one off Joemal, Thanks for the photos. Im hoping to pick up a scrubby this season, i can't wait


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2013)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 276641
> View attachment 276642
> View attachment 276643
> 
> ...



That scrubby is cooly cool Also that enclosure is huge!!! i could live in that lol


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 8, 2013)

Now everybody no need to be shy and not throw up some albino scrubby pics  We won't all hate you if you do put one up!


----------



## Shotta (Jan 8, 2013)

i dont think there is any albino scrubbies there was one awhile ago that was posted for sale at a diff site but pretty sure its fake


----------



## sd1981 (Jan 8, 2013)

Albino scrubby??? Do they exist in captivity??? I guess someone has one next to their albino lacy....


----------



## -Peter (Jan 8, 2013)

nintendont said:


> can someone explain to me why scrubbies are referred to as M. Kinghorni some places and M. Amethystina in others?



Morelia kinghorni is the Australian species while amethistina is the PNG species. Until a few years back they were thought, by many, to be the same species.


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 8, 2013)

OMG joemal!!!
cool scrubby, though it is abit big! what do u feed it?


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 8, 2013)

Just looking at the PNG vs Australian scrubs, you can see a difference, both are great snakes, but i much prefer the Aussie scrubs haha


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 8, 2013)

There is at least one albino scrub python in private hands in NSW, the keeper doesn't use any online forums as far as i know.


----------



## Joemal (Jan 8, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> OMG joemal!!!
> cool scrubby, though it is abit big! what do u feed it?



She is eating 1.3 kg rabbits at the moment


----------



## junglelover01 (Jan 8, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> OMG joemal!!!
> cool scrubby, though it is abit big! what do u feed it?



It's eating a rabbit in one of the pics.


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone else have pics of their scrubbys and enclosures?!


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 8, 2013)

Joemal said:


> She is eating 1.3 kg rabbits at the moment


wow, dont think i could do that
i like her though.
how long is she


----------



## fourexes (Jan 8, 2013)

Joemal said:


> She is eating 1.3 kg rabbits at the moment




so I'm guessing that would put her well above 10 kilos in weight? That's awesome, my biggest snake weighs less than what you feed your scrubby.... :lol:


----------



## Joemal (Jan 8, 2013)

fourexes said:


> so I'm guessing that would put her well above 10 kilos in weight? That's awesome, my biggest snake weighs less than what you feed your scrubby.... :lol:



She is not the best snake to try and get weights and measures on but early last year she weighed in at 13kgs and just under 14 ft and has only turned 4 yr old so she is only a baby yet lol


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 8, 2013)

Joemal said:


> She is not the best snake to try and get weights and measures on but early last year she weighed in at 13kgs and just under 14 ft and has only turned 4 yr old so she is only a baby yet lol



so she may get twice as big!?!?


----------



## Venom (Jan 11, 2013)

not an australian one, but this is my sorong scrub

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/301699_10152378594515511_1267527622_n.jpg


----------



## Mitella (Jan 11, 2013)

-Peter said:


> Morelia kinghorni is the Australian species while amethistina is the PNG species. Until a few years back they were thought, by many, to be the same species.


beat me to it haha


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 11, 2013)

Great photo mate!



Venom said:


> not an australian one, but this is my sorong scrub
> 
> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/301699_10152378594515511_1267527622_n.jpg




Keep the photos coming people


----------



## ironized (Jan 13, 2013)

Joemal said:


> She is not the best snake to try and get weights and measures on but early last year she weighed in at 13kgs and just under 14 ft and has only turned 4 yr old so she is only a baby yet lol



So when can we expect the wallaby farm to start its operations?


----------



## Joemal (Jan 13, 2013)

ironized said:


> So when can we expect the wallaby farm to start its operations?



Don't know about about a wallaby farm but have an abundant supply of feral neighbourhood kids around here .Sure the parents wouldn't miss a few hahaha .


----------



## ironized (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a feeling you probably shouldn't farm kids...


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone have Scrubby Hatchlings popping their heads out?


----------



## pyalda (Jan 18, 2013)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 276641
> View attachment 276642
> View attachment 276643
> 
> ...



wow, finally someone that actully feeds his pythons! wow. joemal, how old is that.


----------



## Joemal (Jan 19, 2013)

She is 4yr yr old so still got some growing to do .


----------



## lexy1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Joemal that is so impressive what a beautiful animal congrats. Just wondering how many rabbits she gets and how often...


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Jan 19, 2013)

Only a baby around 5ft we have in store at the moment


----------



## RedFox (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow amazing amazon I didn't realise you had a scrubby in store, but then I was a bit distracted by the cute baby BHP.


----------



## Joemal (Jan 19, 2013)

lexy1 said:


> Joemal that is so impressive what a beautiful animal congrats. Just wondering how many rabbits she gets and how often...



She goes through a 1 - 1.5 kg rabbit every 7 to 10 days depending on her attitude .Easiest way to keep her happy is to keep the feeding up to her .Tried stretching it out longer but couldn't get into her enclosure to clean .Not saying she has a psychotic side to her but she is very smart .Lets me in but waits in ambush when i try to get back out .Love her to bits though and would never get rid of her .


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 19, 2013)

Mine never got their black.


----------



## TheDriver (Jan 19, 2013)

My 2 year old boy.


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 21, 2013)

Ive heard about high yellow scrubby's but i've never seen a photo, does anyone have pics or info on scrubby's like this?


----------



## bohdi13 (Feb 1, 2013)

bump? would love to see some more.


----------



## Joemal (Feb 7, 2013)

Hahahaha no wonder it was placid (Spotted).Scrubbies are last snake you should even think about owning as your first one .There are keepers on here that have been around snakes for years and still would never own one . Nice Spotted though and atleast you wont have to worry about it trying to eat you ....


----------



## Hamalicious (Feb 9, 2013)

View attachment 281223
View attachment 281225
View attachment 281226
View attachment 281227


I was very excited all of yesterday because i knew that today, i would get to play with this girl. She belongs to a friend of mine, by far the tamest scrub i have every heard of, she's 4 years old and has never bitten and loves attention. As scrubby owners know, this is no reason to become complacent and the owner is well aware of this, she never even unlocks the enclosure unless there is another person standing next to her. It was very good to be able to play with a scrub that was this calm though. Just makes me want to own one even more. 

Enjoy


----------



## Boidae (Feb 9, 2013)

compliKate said:


> I'm quite happy tbh, I was going to have to sell it prior to it getting too big for me.



Ahhh, responsible pet ownership at it's finest.


----------



## Venom (Feb 13, 2013)

another pic 

View attachment 281684


----------



## Hamalicious (Feb 13, 2013)

None of the attachments are working for me? anyone know why? How do you post a picture straight to the thread instead of as an attachment, i used to know but i cant remember how haha


----------



## harlemrain (Feb 13, 2013)

Post the pics in advanced mode


----------



## Joemal (Feb 13, 2013)

Latest pics of my girl .Taken 9/2/13


----------



## Hamalicious (Feb 15, 2013)

Very nice Joemal


----------



## Hamalicious (Feb 15, 2013)

View attachment 282002
View attachment 282003
View attachment 282004


So these are the photos i tried to upload the other day of me with my friends scrubby, hopefully they will work this time

Alright still can't get this to work, im editing this message and i can see the pictures but when i post it, they just come up as attachments


----------



## nonamesleft (Feb 15, 2013)

How do you go about feeding that scrubby Joemal? I dont see a long pair of tweesers cutting it.


----------



## Hamalicious (Feb 15, 2013)

I heard Joemal makes his own industrial size tweezers for feeding his snakes, they are 6' long and made of all things manly, like beer and concrete


----------



## Joemal (Feb 15, 2013)

nonamesleft said:


> How do you go about feeding that scrubby Joemal? I dont see a long pair of tweesers cutting it.



Hard to believe but like all my snakes she gets hand fed . Never used tweezers on any of my snakes . Different strokes for different folks . I find it easier some don't.


----------



## Hamalicious (Feb 17, 2013)

Joemal said:


> Hard to believe but like all my snakes she gets hand fed . Never used tweezers on any of my snakes . Different strokes for different folks . I find it easier some don't.




I saw a bloke who looked exactly like you in the paper today Joemal, he even had the same snakes as you!


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 17, 2013)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 276641
> View attachment 276642
> View attachment 276643
> 
> ...


Was that you in the Sunday Mail today?


----------



## Joemal (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes everyone that was me .Started out as entering in a photo comp a few weeks back then next thing the editor was ringing me to get photos done plus i won the photo comp .Heaps of photos taken but only 2 used


----------



## Joemal (Feb 17, 2013)

Hoping to get all the photos the photographer took (hundreds) but think they might be classed as the paper owning them so will have to buy them i suppose


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 17, 2013)

I think that if ur nice enough to let them take photo's they should at least give the 3 best photo's to u for free, then if u wanted more u could purchase the rest. Thats just my opinion. 
Love ur photo's by the way Joemal.


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 17, 2013)

Joemal said:


> Hard to believe but like all my snakes she gets hand fed . Never used tweezers on any of my snakes . Different strokes for different folks . I find it easier some don't.



So you feed her your hand _and_ the rabbit? That's very accommodating of you lol


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 17, 2013)

Beautiful animal Joemal!!!

Bet your suburb keeps their cats and dogs locked up 

Hamalicous: I cant see your photos


----------



## Joemal (Feb 17, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> So you feed her your hand _and_ the rabbit? That's very accommodating of you lol




LOl no 99% of the time the hand is quicker than the bitey end but yes there has been that 1% of times that things didn't go to plan.


----------



## Joemal (Feb 17, 2013)

treeofgreen said:


> Beautiful animal Joemal!!!
> 
> Bet your suburb keeps their cats and dogs locked up
> 
> Hamalicous: I cant see your photos



Got to keep my dogs and cat out of the way when she is out .Have about 8 neighbourhood kids that come round all the time to see the snakes .Scrubby has already sized the smallest one up as a potential meal


----------



## adelherper (Feb 17, 2013)

Haha joemal


----------



## Hamalicious (Feb 18, 2013)

treeofgreen said:


> Beautiful animal Joemal!!!
> 
> Bet your suburb keeps their cats and dogs locked up
> 
> Hamalicous: I cant see your photos




Yeah i dont know whats wrong mate, I've tried everything i can think of and i cant get any of my photos to work. Im really disappointed because the photos i tried to upload were of me with my friends 4.2m scrubby. It's an amazing snake and really placid.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Feb 18, 2013)

This site has a for sale section you know...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-snakes-43/scrub-python-yearling-200655/


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 18, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Yeah i dont know whats wrong mate, I've tried everything i can think of and i cant get any of my photos to work. Im really disappointed because the photos i tried to upload were of me with my friends 4.2m scrubby. It's an amazing snake and really placid.


Now I REALLY want to see!!!

When posting from a PC click on the "Go Advanced" and try it from there. Hope you get them up!


----------



## Hamalicious (Feb 18, 2013)

treeofgreen said:


> Now I REALLY want to see!!!
> 
> When posting from a PC click on the "Go Advanced" and try it from there. Hope you get them up!



I have a macbook air, maybe thats the problem?


----------



## RCW74 (Feb 18, 2013)

Joemal

Your Scrubbie is one impressive unit!! 

Congrats!


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## scorps (Feb 18, 2013)

I sold all my big ones, only got a baby left, hes about 70cm, but they grow fast lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 2, 2013)

would love to see the pics Joemal


----------



## Joemal (Mar 2, 2013)

She is getting better with age but is still can't trust her .The day the 1st 2 photos were taken she was excellent to handle as with the 3rd pic but most of the time she would rather eat you than be your friend . 4th pic is a 4.7 mtr shed off her and last pic is of her polishing off a 2.0 kg Roger Rabbit .


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 2, 2013)

WOW i actually just googled the photo comp and read the story and saw a couple a pics....good read and Joemal your daughters are beautifull!


----------



## Phantom_Fangs (Mar 12, 2013)

Fluffy 5ft


----------



## Hamalicious (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha nice bite. I think we need a thread for people with snakes called fluffy. I have a 7' diamond called fluffy


----------



## Phantom_Fangs (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah pretty common name it seems


----------



## Hamalicious (Mar 25, 2013)

This is my friends 4.2m scrubby, for obvious reasons, she never handles it unless there is someone else around but it is puppy dog tame.


----------



## Madders (Mar 25, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> View attachment 286353
> View attachment 286354
> View attachment 286355
> View attachment 286356
> ...



That is an amazing snake, I'm gonna wait a cpl years before I buy one but they are definantly on the wish list


----------



## Hamalicious (Mar 25, 2013)

Madders said:


> That is an amazing snake, I'm gonna wait a cpl years before I buy one but they are definantly on the wish list




Yeah mate i know how you feel. Ive already been waiting and thinking for a long time. Im ready to take the plunge, i'm just waiting for the right snake (They are proving to be impossible to even find for sale). Lucky i'm patient when it comes to this stuff haha.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Madders (Mar 25, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Yeah mate i know how you feel. Ive already been waiting and thinking for a long time. Im ready to take the plunge, i'm just waiting for the right snake (They are proving to be impossible to even find for sale). Lucky i'm patient when it comes to this stuff haha.



Good thing patience is a virtue  I'm gonna wait till I'm in my own house (I'm renting) then I can build a whole room for snakes and set it up properly


----------



## Hamalicious (Mar 25, 2013)

Madders said:


> Good thing patience is a virtue  I'm gonna wait till I'm in my own house (I'm renting) then I can build a whole room for snakes and set it up properly



Haha i like that attitude! I cant wait to have a whole reptile devoted room. One day.....


----------



## Xeaal (Mar 25, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, for Joemal and Hamalicious, what do these snakes weigh in at? We have a Prossie Python who is 7ft and weights almost 5kg. I can imagine these guys would be a serious handful. Oh - and there's a few nice ones for sale in Melbourne right now.... check these forums sometime lol.


----------



## Hamalicious (Mar 25, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> Just out of curiosity, for Joemal and Hamalicious, what do these snakes weigh in at? We have a Prossie Python who is 7ft and weights almost 5kg. I can imagine these guys would be a serious handful. Oh - and there's a few nice ones for sale in Melbourne right now.... check these forums sometime lol.



The Scrub in the photos in just uploaded was 14' long and 14kgs

Where are these scrubs for sale?


----------



## Hamalicious (May 11, 2013)

Not sure if this photo will work. It's a photo of a supposed albino Scrub python. It seems pretty obvious what it really is, ill let you guys make up your own minds.


----------



## Joemal (May 11, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> Just out of curiosity, for Joemal and Hamalicious, what do these snakes weigh in at? We have a Prossie Python who is 7ft and weights almost 5kg. I can imagine these guys would be a serious handful. Oh - and there's a few nice ones for sale in Melbourne right now.... check these forums sometime lol.





She is just under 15ft and last time i weighed her was before Christmas and she came in at 16kg .Blood pic is because i let my guard down and turned my back on her while she was feeding .I heard her drop her rabbit and as i turned around all i saw was a wide open mouth coming out the enclosure at me .Lucky i had a split second to flinch away or she would have got me right in the face where she usually tries to get me .She hit me hard enough to knock me back into the other enclosures .I was atleast 5ft or more from where she had her rabbit .Only a scratch this time but just goes to show you can never trust them no matter how "tame /placid" they seem to be .


----------



## bohdi13 (May 12, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Not sure if this photo will work. It's a photo of a supposed albino Scrub python. It seems pretty obvious what it really is, ill let you guys make up your own minds.
> 
> View attachment 289655



what do you mean it's obvious what it really is? obvious that it's a paradox Amelanistic scrub or obvious it's a dog?


----------



## Hamalicious (May 16, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> what do you mean it's obvious what it really is? obvious that it's a paradox Amelanistic scrub or obvious it's a dog?



Looks to me (and almost a dozen other people who looked at the pic) like someone has bred an albino olive and a scrub. That head looks exactly like an olives head.


----------



## Madders (May 16, 2013)

I'd still love one


----------



## bohdi13 (May 17, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Looks to me (and almost a dozen other people who looked at the pic) like someone has bred an albino olive and a scrub. That head looks exactly like an olives head.



sorry i was being ignorant, now looking back at the picture the head is much more narrow and olive like...


----------



## Hamalicious (May 17, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> sorry i was being ignorant, now looking back at the picture the head is much more narrow and olive like...



All good mate, i don't know anything about the snake so i can't say anything for sure, it definitely looks like an olives head though imo


----------



## baker (May 17, 2013)

Its just an albino scrub python, that is all not mixing or conspiracy about it. The only reason the head looks funny is because it is one a different angle than normal. Also unless this is your picture or you have the consent from the owner of these snakes to make it public don't post it up. It is not fair on the owner of these snakes that he is not able to announce that they are for sale or release pictures when the owner is ready for it.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## RedFox (May 18, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> Not sure if this photo will work. It's a photo of a supposed albino Scrub python. It seems pretty obvious what it really is, ill let you guys make up your own minds.
> 
> View attachment 289655



Where did you get this picture? Is it an Australian pic or from overseas? The pic isn't very good quality and without a proper look at the head scales it is hard to tell. The shape could just be due to the angle as could the thickness of the body. 

If it is from overseas did anyone else think retic cross when they first saw it?


----------



## andynic07 (May 18, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Where did you get this picture? Is it an Australian pic or from overseas? The pic isn't very good quality and without a proper look at the head scales it is hard to tell. The shape could just be due to the angle as could the thickness of the body.
> 
> If it is from overseas did anyone else think retic cross when they first saw it?


I think that baker from above you may know who owns the snake but might not tell you because it is still the owners secret.


----------



## RedFox (May 18, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I think that baker from above you may know who owns the snake but might not tell you because it is still the owners secret.



I just read his comment and it does sound like it. 

I wasn't sure if it was off an other forum or google or something. Like I said without proper head shots it is impossible to tell as scrubbys have very distinctive heads, especially their head scales. I guess the rest of us will have to wait and see when these animals become available to the public. 

Lovely looking animal.


----------



## Flash1paul (May 18, 2013)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 276641
> View attachment 276642
> View attachment 276643
> 
> ...



Sweet mother of God!!!!!


----------



## Hamalicious (May 18, 2013)

Just so everyone is aware, i found the photo after other people had been posting it on facebook reptile pages. I didn't take it with out permission from the owner. I don't know who originally posted it, what country it is from or who the owner is. It has been made public at some point and could be on any number of forums. 

Because of this and like other people have said, the photo could just be from a weird angle, and we can't get a scale count, the exact details of this snake are unknown. I posted it here to give people a look and to see what they thought. 

Hamish


----------



## krusty (May 31, 2013)

Scleropages said:


> Mine never got their black.




they are so hot,i wish i had one.


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 14, 2013)

Alright people after over a year of deep thinking and searching, i have found a scrub python. He is a gorgeous yearling and has an amazing temperament. It still hasn't quite sunk in that i own a scrub python. Can't even explain how excited i am to finally have one. Heres a few photos of the new addition.


----------



## ingie (Jul 14, 2013)

He looks familiar


----------



## Joemal (Jul 14, 2013)

A couple of the latest ones of my girl .Lovely friendly thing she is .NOT .


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 14, 2013)

ingie said:


> He looks familiar



Hahaha i have no idea what you're talking about, shhhhhh


----------



## someday (Jul 17, 2013)

Any 1 else have a pink and blue toung?


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 18, 2013)

someday said:


> Any 1 else have a pink and blue toung?
> View attachment 293269
> View attachment 293274
> View attachment 293275



Beautiful scrub mate, i think mine has a similar tongue, ill have to look more closely next time


----------



## jordan95 (Aug 29, 2013)

My puppy tame scrubbys!


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 29, 2013)

jordan95 said:


> My puppy tame scrubbys!



Hey Jordan, we talked on instagram. Happy to see your scrubs in the thread. That one in the second picture is a stunner.


----------

